

Zynga’s CityVille Now More Than 25 Percent Bigger Than FarmVille - vchien
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/28/zynga-cityville-farmville/

======
byoung2
I'm surprised Zynga doesn't have a StartupVille game...come up with an idea,
build a prototype, get traction, pitch your idea to investors, get media
coverage, and even IPO. They can sell in-game items like hosting. You'd have
to avoid things like DDoS attacks and competitors. Sounds like it could be
fun, and a lot less risky than actually building a startup!

